# PIKO Base Plate Assembly Help Needed!



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I recently purchased the PIKO Refinery Burn Off Plant. When I tried to glue the two large baseplates together, the glue doesn't hold because the sides of the plates are not vertical (they slant inward on all sides) and thus they don't fit flush. My first thought is to sand them down flat and try again. Is this the best solution? Is there another, better on that I've overlooked? Anyone who's solved this problem - please help! 

Ed


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 

What type of glue are you using? If you are using a plastic welding type (ProWeld, PlasticWeld, Bondene, Tenax, Tester's etc.), I would fit in a strip of styrene in the gap and then gently squirt in the cement. Be sure to put some wax paper or cardboard underneath first. 

-Brian


----------

